# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Boriti se s neplodnosti u potaji - članak na msnbc.com

## pino

Jedan od najvećih američkih portala, MSNBC, objavio je dugački članak o neplodnosti od više od 4,000 riječi (u novinama bi to zauzelo tri velike stranice teksta)

*                         Many couples struggle with infertility in silence*

*                         But activists say common health issue needs to emerge from shadows*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38311820...womens_health/

Nevjerojatno koliko ima sličnosti što se tiče sociološkog faktora - manjak aktivizma, političari koji ne vide mase koje se suočavaju s ovim problemom, stigma neplodnosti, zatajivanje problema... 

Evo prijevoda za lakše praćenje - prvi dio od četiri

 


> Mnogi parovi bore se s neplodnosti u potaji





> *Ali aktivisti kažu da zajednički zdravsteni problemi moraju izaći iz sjene*
> 
>   Lisa pogledom pretražuje čekaonicu za slobodno mjesto. Osim bestjelesnih glasova medicinskih sestara koje zovu pacijentice u ordinaciju, vlada bolna tišina. Oblaci iza prozora od poda do stropa bacaju sjene na zidove, namještaj i lica nekih četrdesetak žena koje čekaju u Perelman Cohen Centru za reproduktivnu medicinu u New York Presbyteran/Weill Cornell Medical Center u New Yorku (_op. prev. jedna od dvije najbolje američke klinike za liječenje neplodnosti_). Svaka je ovdje iz istog razloga: ne može ostati trudna bez medicinske pomoći. Iako imaju toliko toga zajedničkog, nitko ne priča i čak niti ne primjećuje onu drugu. Žene sjede tako da ima barem jedna prazna stolica između njih, čitaju novine, tipkaju na blackberryju, zure u cipele. Nekoliko ih je došlo s muževima – ni oni ne pričaju. 
> 
> 
> 
>   „Napetost se može rezati nožem“, kaže Lisa,  33, analitičarka zdravstvenog sustava koja je ovdje zbog svog četvrtog ciklusa in vitro oplodnje (IVF). Lisa je našla fotelju dovoljno veliku za nju i preveliku crvenu torbu. Tek je osam sati ujutro, ali već je izmoždena. I puna straha, nadajući se sreći, ali pripremajući se da joj srce bude slomljeno. Navikla je na taj osjećaj u više od dvije godine pokušavanja za bebu sa svojim mužem, Jackom. Njezine velike smeđe oči ispunjavaju se suzama. „Nikad nisam mislila da će doći do ovoga“, kaže. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pino

Drugi dio: 




> *Anonimna epidemija*
> 
>   Imati problema sa začećem može izazvati isto toliko tuge kao i gubitak voljene osobe, kaže Linda D. Applegarth, Ed. D, direktor psihološke pomoći u Perelman Cohen Centru. „Ali je drugačije. Kronična je i neuhvatljiva“, dodaje. „Postoji strah da će život biti vječno prazan. Neki imaju osjećaj štete i slamanja; pogađa u bit onoga što jesu.“ Rezultat je tjeskoba i sram koje Applegarth vidi u svojoj čekaonici. „Pacijenti se osjećaju nelagodno i sjede po kutovima jer ne žele vidjeti nikoga iz svog poslovnog ili društvenog kruga“, kaže „čak i kad bi onda znali nekoga tko prolazi kroz isto to“. Samo 5 posto pacijenata koristi psihološku podršku koju pruža njihova klinika, usprkos podacima koji pokazuju koliko to može pomoći. 
> 
> 
> 
>    Šutnja žena šteti ne samo njima. Na taj najčin neplodnost ostaje anonimna epidemija, s manje novaca i istraživanja nego što ga dobivaju drugi česti medicinski problemi. Aktivisti neplodnosti, malobrojni i izolirani, imaju teškoća naći saveznike. „Možemo naći tek nekoliko vlastitih volonterki da pričaju o ovome, zbog srama,“ kaže Barbara Collura, izvršna direktorica Resolve, nacionalnog društva neplodnosti u McLeanu u Virginiji. „Zbog toga što imamo toliko malo angažmana od strane pacijenata, imamo toliko malo napretka.“
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pino

Treći dio: 




> *Bolni postupak*
> 
>   Petog dana Lisinog IVF postupka, upozoravaju na snježne oluje diljem Istočne obale. Lisa i Jack zarobljeni su u laži: rekli su roditeljima da će ih posjetiti u New Yorku iz Washingtona tokom vikenda, ali pošto su zapravo u New Yorku na postupku, trebaju znati koliko će snijega pasti na putu da vide da li trebaju „otkazati“ svoj fiktivni posjet. Čak i ako vrijeme bude surađivalo, moraju smisliti priču gdje će prenoćiti jer ne mogu otkriti da su iznajmili stan. „Nismo loši ljudi“, kaže Jack posramljeno. 
> 
> 
> „S praktične strane, teže je ne reći ljudima, posebno našim obiteljima,“ dodaje Lisa. „IVF nije više samo dio našeg života. On je postao fokus naših života. Teško je ne pričati o tome s mojom majkom jer znam da se pita da li ćemo imati djecu, ali se ne želi miješati. Ali bolno je jer mi priča o drugim ženama koje su trudne, a mislim da to ne bi pričala da zna kroz što prolazimo.“
> 
> 
> Lisa se osjeća blizu ruba. Ušteđevima im je skoro otišla: otkad su se 2006. vjenčali, ona i Jack štedili su više od 1,000 dolara mjesečno za buduće troškove brige o djetetu i kuću u kvartu s boljim školama; sav taj novac sad je potrošen. Svakodnevni događaji – vijest o prijateljičinoj trudnoći, vidjeti majku s kolicima po ulici – ju može rasplakati. Čak priznaje da zavidi ženama u svojoj grupi podrške koje su izgubile trudnoću. „Kako god je to pogubno, to što su uopće uspjele zanijeti je ohrabrujuće za prognozu liječenja. Za nas je dvije i pol godine prošlo bez ikakvog uspjeha.“
> ...

----------


## vikki

Pino, hvala  :Heart:

----------


## pino

Zadnji, četvrti dio:




> *Kako će se itko drugi boriti za vas?*
> 
>   „Gdje su deseci tisuća pacijenata koji boluju od ove bolesti?“ zastupnica u Kongresu Debbi Wasserman Schultz pitala je grupu članova Resolvea koji su se skupili na Capitolu za Dan neplodnosti u lipnju 2009. Wasserman Schultz bila je zadnja za govornicom taj dan, i najmanje polovica od 90 žena koje su došle utjecati na svoje zakonodavce su već otišle. Ipak, pitala je zastupnica, trebalo je biti više ljudi otpočetka. „Gdje su vam brojevi?“, pitala ih je. „Ako se nećete boriti za sebe, kako će se itko drugi boriti za vas?“
> 
> 
>   Žene su bile potištene. Same su platile put do Washingtona iz dalekih krajeva poput Floride i Chicaga. Neke su ostavile djecu kod kuće. „Njezin govor bio je otrežnjavajuć za nas koji se borimo“, kaže Collura. „Neke volonterke su bile ljute i žalosne jer su se toliko trudile samo da bi ti ljudi došli nas saslušati. Ali ona je imala pravo.“
> 
> 
> „Kad imate problem koji se tiče milijuna, a ne možete dobiti niti 100 ljudi da dođu na Capitol na dan koji pripada njima, postaje teško kao član Kongresa obavezati se na ulaganje energije u taj problem,“ Wasserman Schultz kaže sada. Kao osoba koja je preživjela rak dojke, bivši pacijent neplodnosti i majka troje djece, bila je redovna posjetiteljica Resolvovog Dana neplodnosti, uglavnom viđavši ista lica godinu za godinom. „Godinama sam držala jezik za zubima“, kaže. 
> ...

----------


## cranky

Hvala Pino  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

draga pino, 

konačno sam našla vremena da sve pročitam i članak je fantastičan! HVALA TI!

i vrlo dobro poentira stvari i probleme s kojima se mučimo i mi ovdje u HR. neplodnost je problem o kojem se premalo govori ili se ne govori uopće, čime sami sebi stvaramo stigme... u neplodnosti se teško nositi sa sobom, a kamoli s drugima koji nemaju tih problema... emocionalno minsko polje u takvim okolnostima često eksplodira kad nije ni vrijeme ni mjesta, mi sve s ovog pdf-a to itekako dobro znamo...

osim emocija trošimo i novce... pogotovo sad zbog nakaradnog zakona zbog kojeg je dio nas ipak prisiljen pomoć potražiti izvan države....

last but not least, na događajima koji trebaju veći angažman neplodnih parova rijetko se pojavi više od stotinjak ljudi... bio to washington, zagreb ili plitvice...

i da, da je lakše uz suborke - lakše je! hvala pino tebi ne samo na ovome, već na svemu  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

Hvala Pino za prijevod ovog članaka. U puno situacija, kao da su pisali o nama, o meni.

----------


## rozalija

Prekrasan članak, hvala velika pino za prevod. 
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ljufi

Pino, hvala.

----------


## kiara79

> Hvala Pino za prijevod ovog članaka. U puno situacija, kao da su pisali o nama, o meni.


*x*

----------


## MIJA 32

u njihovoj priči prepoznajem našu
u zadnji postupak išli smo tajno :Cool: 
znala je moja mama,sestra i par cura s foruma
ajme koliko smo muljali i lagali :Rolling Eyes: 
što je najgore svi su nešto zapitkivali,sumljali...ali nitko se nije usudio ništa glasno i jasno reći

taj postupak mi je bio najopušteniji jer sam znala da neću morati nikome ništa objašnjavati niti odgovarati na bolna pitanja ako ne uspije

----------


## Marnie

Hvala pino  :Smile: ! Odličan članak koji pokazuje da na napredak liječenja nepolodnosti veliki utjecaj ima i otvorenost pacijenata. Nekako sam imala mišljenje da u gospodarski razvijenijim zemljama to nije toliko tabu tema (pogotovo u USA), ali očito nas svih iste brige muče  :Sad: .

----------


## hanumica fata

divan tekst, hvala  :Klap:

----------


## amariya

Odlično! Hvala Pino!

----------


## jo1974

prekrasan tekst i dosta se prepoznajem u njemu samo što ja nešutim s čime imam posla pričam o tome sa svima čak i sa svečenikom,i sa onima koji su protiv a nemaju mi lica reči u oči ma ko njih šljivi bog je stvorio sve sa razlogom pa i nas i doktore koji nam pomažu, :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Pino, odličan članak, mislila sam da je je jedino kod nas u Hrvatskoj problem javnog istupanja kad je riječ o neplodnosti, a sad vidim da nije tako...i mi smo se na početku tako ponašali u čekaonicama držali se za sebe al nakon nekog vremena se to promjenilo i tu sam našla neka nova poznanstva

----------


## marilka

odlican je tekst, nazalost mnogi su se prepoznali,, pokazuje kako su problemi, stavovi okoline i osjecaji svugdje vise manje isti, bez obzira na kojem kontinentu zivimo..

----------


## Zima77

Prekrasan clanak nasa Sam se u svakom odlomku I puno je lakse kad imas nekog pored sebe ko to prolazi

----------


## Sandra1971

*Pino* hvala  :Kiss:

----------

